# Stricken ship safe in Durban



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From IOL.com - 

_A stricken bulk carrier, the Shearwater, that had been taking on water arrived in Durban harbour on Sunday, port control said.

Water has been successfully pumped out of the carrier in heavy seas off northern KwaZulu-Natal and the vessel was no longer listing, officials said.

Earlier a spokesperson for the Maritime Rescue Coordinating Centre in Cape Town said the Shearwater had been sailing in moderate weather in a wind of 10 to 15 knots with the tug Pentow Service alongside.

No longer listing 
Officials at Durban's Maydon wharf said the ship was undamaged.

Shearwater had taken water due to the size of the waves breaking across its bows.

The captain of the ship, who declined to speak to the media after arriving in port, had alerted maritime rescue services early on Saturday morning.

The ship had been taking on water and was listing eight degrees.

Two South African Airforce Oryx helicopters flew out to the ship in preparation of the crew abandoning the ship. However, the captain stabilised the ship.

The Shearwater was on its way from Mombasa to Durban and was carrying a cargo of soda ash when it ran into heavy seas.

Soda ash is used in the manufacture of glass, various chemicals and detergents_

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Shearwater:
Built 1976.
2554 Tons.
Registerred: Seychelles.
Callsign S7KE, IMMO 7522057.
Sorry, cannot find a picture of her.
Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Cheers..!*

Thanks for the info Hawkey01..!

Will try and find more info on her.

Rushie


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Rushie, any news of the car carrier off of Alaska.?







rushie said:


> Thanks for the info Hawkey01..!
> 
> Will try and find more info on her.
> 
> Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi John,

I've searched various Coastguard sites etc...but nothing is showing after the death of the poor Naval Architect on her last week.

I've e-mailed Lloyds asking for an update, so will hopefully be able to get some new info to all soon.

Regards,

Rushie


----------

